# August 19 Announcements



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 17, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Printers?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I received some information from Germany that the August 19 announcements will infact be for PIXMA printers. I cannot 100% confirm this, but that’s the latest.</span> </strong></p>
<p>Expect camera announcements to follow next week.</p>
<p><strong>Laforet

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I didn’t want anyone to think I was giving him a hard time, if I had 1/10 the talent Vincent has, I’d consider my life a booming success photographically.</span></strong></p>
<p>If Vincent says his announcements have nothing to do with Canon, I believe him. Whatever he’s doing is going to be cool.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2010)

Could the August 19th announcements possibly be for the two new PIXMA printers that were announced TODAY?

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024801db8de


----------



## CameraAddict (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh good. Printer announcements. I was suffering a bout of insomnia and this will help.... ;D


----------

